# single or trebles hooks



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi fellow yakers

I have heard heaps about single hooks on lures in magazines and dvds, i was wondering do they improve your hook up rate and stay in the fish when a fish jumps.

Ajbigfish


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I change all my trebles to singles or stingers. It's much safer and I don't have to pick weed off the lures as often. I've had less fish shake themselves free too. I've definitely had less foul hookups, which could mean I'm missing strikes when fish aren't attacking with their mouths. I've never had a single or stinger bend open, much heavier gauge than a treble. Stingers are neat in theory, since they're attached to the lure by a cord the fish can't lever against the hard lure and pop the hook out.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I've only ever found singles at specialist stores Mike, but I think I've seen stingers at BCF, which work alright on lures over about 7 cm


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I've got singles on one of my poppers but they don't move around, is this ok or will change my hook up rate.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

What do you mean they don't move around?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Owner also produce Cultiva Stinger Single S-77 in sizes 4/0-8/0.Will be trying these on my bigger HB's for kings etc if I ever find time to get on the yak again.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Squidley said:


> I change all my trebles to singles. It's much safer and I don't have to pick weed off the lures as often. I've had less fish shake themselves free too. I've definitely had less foul hookups, which could mean I'm missing strikes when fish aren't attacking with their mouths. I've never had a single bend open, much heavier gauge than a treble. .





BigGee said:


> Yes, Gamakatsu "Single Lure Hooks" come in a range of sizes and strengths. "Decoy" is another brand, as is "Owner". Been using the Gamakatsu for years, they are excellent. Gee





BigGee said:


> mingle said:
> 
> 
> > Cool... I might wander along to BCF tomorrow to see what they've got.
> ...


All the above... However, sometimes a floating lure can begin to sink if too big a single is used. It's something I live with ie my koolies don't float, but slowly sink... doesn't stop the catch rate, tho'.

Jimbo


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's three reasons you should change to singles:

1) When a lure is taken well inside the mouth, its easy to remove a single than a treble. This gets your lure back into the water faster and the reduced de-hooking time has to be less traumatic for the fish.
2) If you think getting a hook stuck in your finger is bad, wait until you try being pinned to a loose 3kg fish still green and thrashing with two hooks firmly embedded in the jaw and the third in your finger. The only good part is the fish was on the sand and not in the water.
3) Conservation advantages - if the fish breaks the line and escapes, a lure fitted with a non-stainless single hook will corrode out of the fish's mouth relatively fast giving it a better chance of surviving. The same scenario using a stainless treble is almost certain death for the fish.

Trebles can give you a more secure hook-up but only if hook both top and bottom jaw. That rarely happens. Overall, if there is a difference in retention rate, it's not something I've noticed on oodles of Australian Salmon caught this year ... and I do mean oodles. I lost about 1 in 3 Salmon before switching to singles. After switching, the loss rate is slightly reduced BUT I have more experience at keeping them on the line. So, I'm not prepared to say one has a measurably better retention rate.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I measured some of my single hooks a while ago Mingle: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=53847&p=569592#p649370

I usually pick a size that's just a little narrower than the widest measurement on the original treble. I have 1/0s on a Berkley Frenzy 90mm deep diver and size 4s on an Ecogear SX40 for instance. Some people recommend weighing the original trebles and matching weights with alternate hooks, but the SX40's been swimming well (I'm more of a snook-dragger than a bream-dancer though ). They're pretty easy to get on ebay: http://stores.ebay.com/shimreels-tackle ... 280&y=-329


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

What do you tend to catch on the Mungo Mingle?


----------

